# Ford 3000



## RidesRed (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi. New to the Forum hope this Question makes sense. Have a chance to by a mid 70's Ford 3000 gas with straight blade and brush hog for $3500.00. Has new clutch, brakes, battery and starter. No engine work has been done. It has 22xx original hrs. on it. Doesn't seam like a lot of hours to me but I am new to this. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

2200 hrs is not a lot. It should be well worth the asking price.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy RidesRed,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

The tachometer/proofmeter could have failed and been changed. But these tractors are good for thousands of hours beyond 2200. If it has new clutch, brakes, battery and starter, you should be good to go. I think $3500 is a fair/good price. Go for it!


----------



## RidesRed (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks for your help.

Going to look at tractor Sat. Anything special I should be looking for? as in wear and tear? Thanks .


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Check the PTO that it shifts without major grinding, and operates. It seems that they always grind a little when engaging. Check all gears of the tranny. Check that the lift responds reasonably quickly....not slow response. If it has power steering, check that it steers easily to both sides. Look it over for oil leaks. There's a weep hole with a cotter pin sticking out of it down under the clutch housing. Check that it is not leaking out of the weep hole (engine rear main seal or transmission input shaft seal leaks will show up here). If they changed the clutch, they probably changed these seals if they were leaking. 

Good luck.


----------



## RidesRed (Dec 26, 2015)

Went to look at tractor today. Only problem I noticed was the lift of the 3 point hitch was slow. Low possible? If not low oil is repair a major job? Thanks.


----------



## RidesRed (Dec 26, 2015)

If I bought this tractor all fluids need to be changed. What would you recommend fo the engine, trans/ rear end, Antifreeze. thanks.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Most guys use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford specification 134D in the rear end, transmission, hydraulic reservoirs, even in the power steering system. But not in the engine. You can get UTF in 5 gallon buckets at Tractor Supply Stores, auto parts stores, Wal-mart, etc. Check the label (for Ford Spec. 134D) on the bucket before buying. I personally use the Travelers brand from Tractor Supply. 

Many guys use Shell Rotella brand oil in the engine. I've started using it myself. If yours is a diesel, consider using 15W-40 oil in the engine.

I use automatic transmission fluid (mercon III? - the red fluid) in my power steering system, rather than UTF.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Regarding the slow lift response, a change of fluid in the rear differential section (also serves as the hydraulic fluid reservoir) may help. Especially if the fluid hasn't been changed in a long time. Condensation forms in the reservoir and turns the fluid "milky" in appearance. 

There are a few checks to make before you tear into the hydraulic system. See item #2 on the attached flow control diagram. This knob should be turned all the way in for fastest lift response.

See item #40 on the attached lift cover diagram. This handle should be in the "up" position for position control. In the down position, it is in the "draft control" mode which is used primarily for plowing. The lift is either up or down in the draft mode, with no control in between, and can give some funky performance.

You should also do a pressure test on the hydraulic pump to see that it is performing well. 

We'll get into specifics if you buy the tractor. A lift cover rebuild is not all that expensive if you do it yourself. You will need an I&T manual (~$30) at a minimum. The lift cover is heavy, you will need an engine hoist or a strong helper.


----------



## RidesRed (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I'll go back and check the fluid level and look for a milky color. Also check controls per diagrams for the lift. Lift will work slow if you stand on it or hook a attachment to it won't do anything without weight on it.

Engine oil hasn't been changed in 6 yrs. ??? Was told tractor only used 1 or 2 times a year to pull hay wagon. No sign of gas or water in oil. No sign of oil in radiator. No blue smoke when starting or starting up a hill in a high gear.

Tractor comes with 6 ft. woods brush hog in decent shape and an old 7 ft blade. All for $3600.00 with delivery. sounds good but am concerned that lift problem could be out of my league to repair.


----------



## RidesRed (Dec 26, 2015)

What would be a good oil for this gas engine ? Thanks


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

The oil you use for that engine depends a bit on where you live but I like any brand name 10w40 unless I have to start it on a cold day (below -20F) in which case I want nothing but a premium synthetic oil because they are lower viscosity at low temperature but retain the lubrication as the engine gets hot.


----------



## RidesRed (Dec 26, 2015)

Finally made the decision and bought this tractor. Starting to change fluids, fining the trans. and rear end fluids like mud. What would be a good flushing fluid to use? and how to go about using it. Thanks


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

RidesRed said:


> Finally made the decision and bought this tractor. Starting to change fluids, fining the trans. and rear end fluids like mud. What would be a good flushing fluid to use? and how to go about using it. Thanks


Some people will use diesel fuel for flushing the transmission and rear end but that provides very little lubrication so you can't run long with that and no heavy work at all while that is in there. I'd prefer to use the oil that is specified for those locations and just change it an extra time after a few hours of work. That way you won't have to worry about how hard or how long to run the tractor.


----------



## RidesRed (Dec 26, 2015)

Anyone install a Pertronix Electronic Ingition on a Ford 3000 3 cyl. gas? If so any secrets about it? looks simple on u tube. 
thanks.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

RidesRed said:


> Anyone install a Pertronix Electronic Ingition on a Ford 3000 3 cyl. gas? If so any secrets about it? looks simple on u tube.
> thanks.


I put one on my 3600. It's as easy as the Youtube video shows it to be.


----------

